# Rate my first tank (Pictures)



## I am Drunk (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello everyone, to make a long story short- a few weeks ago one of my friends got me into fish keeping and I fell in love with it. Surprised I never realized how much I would like it earlier in my life. He gave me his old 10 gallon tank, and I went to PetCo and bought all the supplies that I needed.

I wish I would of got a nicer filter, and thought that I might regret getting the cheap Aqueon 10-20 (It's named the "Aqueon 10" but says it's rated for 20) gallon filter, but honestly up to this point I haven't noticed any issues so I think it will be fine.

Here's the tank set up:









After treating the water and letting the aquarium run for 3 days I went to the store and bought 3 fish.


1 Silver Molly (F)
1 Black Molly (F)
1 Gold Twin Bar Platy (M)

These first three fish were fine. I know I'm probably going to get criticized for not letting my tank cycle for 5 years without fish before putting anything in it, but oh well.

I left the three fish in there for about a week with zero problems (very healthy fish) and then went back to PetCo to buy three more fish. I bought:

1 Painted Swordtail (M)
1 Tuxedo Platy (F)
1 Small African Cichlid (think it's electric yellow or yellow lab)

I acclimated them slowly and put them in the tank. Within 5 hours the Tuxedo Platy was acting weird and eventually died. I doubt it was water conditions because the other fish are doing perfectly fine. 

I do not overfeed or underfeed, and I do 20% water changed 2x a week.





















(The water and tank looks crappy in these pictures because they were taken with a cell phone. In person it is bright and the water is crystal clear)


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice little tank. I like the plant arrangement. 
Only thing I would say is that the Yellow Lab is probably going to get too aggressive to be kept with its current tankmates, and also outgrow the 10 gallon, so I suggest taking him back (or to a local fish store) or buying a bigger tank for him and other cichlids, if you wanted to keep more.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice little setup there, the yellow lab isn't suited for that type of tank, especially with those fish as they can become aggressive so id recommend taking him back to your local fish store. Other than that, good fish choice and hope it all goes well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

that isnt a yellow lab. its an electric yellow cichlid.


----------

